# Federal 9BPLE +P+ in a S&W M&P 9c?



## Dustyleadhead (Feb 1, 2021)

I recently inherited an older case of Federal 115gr 9BPLE HP (older law enforcement rounds) ammo. I would like to use some of them in my M&P 9c since I have a whole case now, but some say it may be unsafe. I'm looking for opinions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Dustyleadhead said:


> I recently inherited an older case of Federal 115gr 9BPLE HP (older law enforcement rounds) ammo. I would like to use some of them in my M&P 9c since I have a whole case now, but some say it may be unsafe. I'm looking for opinions. Thanks in advance!


I won't say what you should do.
I would randomly test rounds from the case and consider the odds of a problem. SAFETY FIRST!!!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

If the ammo was stored properly and there are no signs of corrosion, in other words if it looks factory new then you probably won't have any problems. I've fired ammo that was at least 20 years old or older without any issues.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> I won't say what you should do.
> *I would randomly test rounds from the case and consider the odds of a problem. *SAFETY FIRST!!!


Great advice!!

Don't load up the magazine just fire one round at a time for testing. You don't want to end up with a squib round.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

If stored properly, ammo can last for decades if not a century with no ill effect.


----------



## Dustyleadhead (Feb 1, 2021)

It is in like new condition. I'm sure it is fine and useable. My concern is the +P+ pressures. Is it ok to use in my Smith M&P?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Check smith’s website for the manufacturer recommendations. They will usually say what ammo is ok.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I just looked it up on their website. It says DO NOT USE ANY +P+ ammo in any S+W Shield handgun. Go to their website and look up the Shield owners manual and look under ammunition. Apparently there are no max pressure standards for +P+ loads and therefore they could vary significantly depending on manufacturer and could be dangerous. I wouldn’t risk it. Just my $.02


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> DO NOT USE ANY +P+ ammo in any S+W Shield handgun.





Dustyleadhead said:


> would like to use some of them in my M&P 9c


The OP never mentioned a Shield.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Dustyleadhead said:


> It is in like new condition. I'm sure it is fine and useable. My concern is the +P+ pressures. Is it ok to use in my Smith M&P?


You're best bet is to contact S&W customer service and see what they have to say. Right now a case of 9mm ammo is like gold. If you can't use it in your gun you could easily sell it or possibly trade it for the same amount of ammo that is suitable in your gun.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> The OP never mentioned a Shield.


Maybe the name doesn't say it but it sure looks like a shield. Regardless, op should check with them.

btw...manual for the M+P also says no +P+.

• "Plus-P-Plus" (+P+) ammunition must not be used in Smith & Wesson firearms. This marking on the ammunition designates that it exceeds established industry standards, but the designation does not represent defined pressure limits and therefore such ammunition may vary significantly as to the pressures generated and could be DANGEROUS. • Some brands of ammunition may cause difficulty in extracting


----------



## Dustyleadhead (Feb 1, 2021)

My gun is a regular M&P compact, not a shield. Not sure how you know what it looks like lol. I never posted a pic of it. Regardless, I am planning to call S&W and if it's a no go, I have a Ruger convertible .357/9mm revolver I can shoot it out of I guess.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Dustyleadhead said:


> My gun is a regular M&P compact, not a shield. Not sure how you know what it looks like lol. I never posted a pic of it. Regardless, I am planning to call S&W and if it's a no go, I have a Ruger convertible .357/9mm revolver I can shoot it out of I guess.


Like I said, go to their website and search for it. It's discontinued, not made anymore, but picture and manual is there. Also ammo warnings are there.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Dustyleadhead said:


> My gun is a regular M&P compact, not a shield. Not sure how you know what it looks like lol. I never posted a pic of it. Regardless, I am planning to call S&W and if it's a no go, *I have a Ruger convertible .357/9mm revolver I can shoot it out of I guess.*


If you have a Ruger convertible .357/9mm revolver 9mm +P+ certainly will not be an issue.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Is there anyway you can up your recoil spring weight?

I got this bit of info from a site:

"The 9mm is generally 35,000 psi, +P is
38,500 psi and +P+ is 40,000 psi. The 357 SIG is a 40,000 psi. *Bullets
of the same weight will approximate the same velocities in SIG and +P+.*
The difference is gun construction, all 9mm's will not handle +P+. All
of the 357 SIG's are made to handle the pressures for the caliber.
Shoot Straight!
Coy Getman
CCI/SPEER Technical Service"

Not that I would shoot a steady diet of *Federal 9BPLE +P+* but I would assuredly run it through my 92FS with a 16 or 18 pd recoil spring or through my 9mm PX4 Compact running a .40cal spring. If you don't want the stuff I'd be willing t take it off your hands, lol!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Dustyleadhead said:


> My gun is a regular M&P compact, not a shield. Not sure how you know what it looks like lol. I never posted a pic of it. Regardless, I am planning to call S&W and if it's a no go, I have a Ruger convertible .357/9mm revolver I can shoot it out of I guess.


I also have a gen1 M&P 9c as well as it's brother, the 40c. The 9c is fine for +P but I am virtually certain not for +P+. Check your owner's manual. If you do not have one, send me a PM and I'll check mine for you.

As for the Ruger, depends upon which Ruger you have. If it's something like their GP100, you'd have no problem shooting 9mm +P+ in it. Since what you have is a .357 Magnum, that cartridge generates more pressure than does a 9mm +P+ so you'd be good to go with it. Getting back to your M&P 9c and your question, a limited about of shooting with the 9BPLE shouldn't hurt the gun but that 115 grain load is not the best out there for personal defense. There are others that are more effective and would be a better choice for self defense. So maybe your best bet is to use the 9BPLE loads in your Ruger.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> I also have a gen1 M&P 9c as well as it's brother, the 40c. The 9c is fine for +P but I am virtually certain not for +P+. Check your owner's manual. If you do not have one, send me a PM and I'll check mine for you.
> 
> As for the Ruger, depends upon which Ruger you have. If it's something like their GP100, you'd have no problem shooting 9mm +P+ in it. Since what you have is a .357 Magnum, that cartridge generates more pressure than does a 9mm +P+ so you'd be good to go with it. Getting back to your M&P 9c and your question, a limited about of shooting with the 9BPLE shouldn't hurt the gun but that 115 grain load is not the best out there for personal defense. There are others that are more effective and would be a better choice for self defense. So maybe your best bet is to use the 9BPLE loads in your Ruger.


Good info, 
Haven't seen you around, been missing you out here, hope all is well,
+1


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> Good info,
> Haven't seen you around, been missing you out here, hope all is well,
> +1


Yeah I kind of dropped out for a while. No reason, really. I'll try to stay active now. And yes, all is well here with family and friends. How about you?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> Yeah I kind of dropped out for a while. No reason, really. I'll try to stay active now. And yes, all is well here with family and friends. How about you?


Doing well, 
Appreciate it, 
Good to see you.


----------

